# How to drill 6-8" hole in reinforced concrete?



## Jemo (Dec 24, 2006)

I think I might've posted about my problems with my septic tank before. I just spent 3 weekends digging out a magnolia tree that someone planted on top of the septic tank in the home we just bought. It was a ton of work. I didn't think i'd ever see the septic tanks.

I've dug it out and can see the lids of both tanks but they're at least 4 inches of reinforced concrete that has to be lifted off. I want to make an access hole in both lids so that I don't have to dig this thing up again. 

Is there a masonry tool that I can rent to do this? Does it have any problems cutting through the rebar? Is it difficult to operate?

Thanks.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Call someone that does core drilling.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

When was the last time it was cleaned out?


----------

